# [Löst]IBM Thinkpad R51, tangentbord i xorg.

## alu

Tja, 

jag undrar vad jag ska skriva i min xorg.conf för att få tangentbordet att fungera.

Börjar bli rätt irriterande..  :Sad: Last edited by alu on Fri Apr 28, 2006 7:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## naga

Detta är vad jag har:

```
Section "InputDevice"

>---Identifier  "Keyboard0"

#>--Driver      "kbd"

>---Driver>-"keyboard"

>---Option>-"CoreKeyboard"

>---Option>-"XkbRules">-"xorg"

>---Option>-"XkbRules">-"pc105"

>---Option>-"XbkLayout">"se"

EndSection

```

----------

